# Lacus the Cute Chubby Corgi!



## Neuron (Oct 1, 2011)

*The Basics*
Name: Lacus Delta
Age: 19
Sex: F
Species: Corgi
Height: 5'1"
Weight: 140 lbs
Orientation: Bisexual
Mate: Lychnus
Birthdate: November 5th 1991
 Star sign: Scorpio

Lacus is my fursona. Every aspect of my personality translates into Lacus. I choose the name Lacus because a friend of mine started nicknaming me Lacus because he's obsessed with Gundam SEED (I don't really watch it myself) and I looked up what Lacus meant. Lacus actually is latin for a hole, opening, lake, or ocean. I always found myself open minded and Lacus also is a unique name I haven't seen in this fandom. 

*Appearance:*
















All these images were drawn by me, but feel free to draw Lacus if you want. I will add any new artwork as it comes.

- Hair and fur: Her fur is a light creamy orangeish color while her hair is generally brown in color, usually a lighter shade.
- Markings: She has arm and leg "socks" that are cream colored and her ears and tail are tipped with the same color
- Eye color: She has brown eyes, they can vary from a little darker to a little more honey colored.
- Other features: She broke her tailbone twice when she was in high school, so her tail is kind of fucked up and she can't wag it properly, it also hurts to sit after awhile.

*Behavior and Personality:*
Lacus is a lover, and a very passionate person. She will defend any of her opinions and beliefs tooth and nail, and this happens to be a pretty big weakness for her. She is playful, loyal, and generally a silly, well-meaning person. She is not the kind of person that should be expected to be capable of violence, which actually causes a lot of problems on her missions and makes being mated to a protective person like Lychnus necessary. As of late, she is suffering from the stress of seeing so much violence and being on the run, so sometimes she may lash out or exhibit symptoms of PTSD. She has a maternal side and she loves children, if she needs to be violent or push herself to do something, thinking of protecting the children that she interacts with on the outskirt town she resides in often helps her cause. In general Lacus is sweet, playful, a little childish, compassionate, incredible fiery and passionate, and although she is a lover more than a fighter, do not expect her to back down when you involve her very large capacity for love of all people.

*History:*
Lacus lives in a modern sci-fi setting. Lacus was born to a well off family in the inner city, and she was raised by parents that were a little different from the norm, they were known to disagree with aspects of their dystopian government and receive flack for it, although they did not reach the point of exile. Lacus always felt different from other children, she spent her days with her nose in ebooks about biology and all kinds of different subjects. Lacus became a tormented soul in her childhood, experiencing bullying for her strange, isolated ways, smarts, and her strange behavior that she exhibited as a child. She always felt "different" from the people that lived in the inner city, but she was quite sheltered from the gritty harsh reality of the people that live beyond her society's walls, the fringe, the people that her society threw away. 

She was plucked out of her  university where she studied biochemistry due to a shortage of  scientists. She became part of a military medical program studying how  to rewire and do other neat tricks to the brain and mostly she assisted  and was more of a lab tech, although she often took things into her own  paws if they weren't watching. She was almost always under constant watch however, because her strange ways were not unheard of and they feared she would desert the program.

It turns out that the shortage of  scientists was due to them all being killed or running away after they  learned the truth about the program, they were trying to overcome the  barriers of limitations on strength and also trying to find ways to turn  off morality in the brain and make super soldiers that do not feel  pain, are super strong, and do not have the moral center of their  brains, which would instead be replaced by a program telling them how to  differentiate civilians and combatants. Lacus was horrified, with the  help of her friend Kira the tiger whom she met on the high speed train to college, she escapes from the central part of  the military city and goes into living on the fringes of society, trying  to figure out ways to stop the evil experiments going on.                         

However, once she is on the outside, she discovers that many of the people she once knew are now on the outskirts of society in a new rebellion, she goes to them and they become aware that these experiments are taking place. With this knowledge, they consult their best and brightest, determining that there must be missions into the city where the experiments take place. They choose Lacus, and they put her in radio communication with a friend that she had over the network of the city's wireless capabilities, but had never actually met, Jim the rabbit. Lacus goes stealthily after some training into the labs and facilities where she once worked, with the helpful eye of Jim the rabbit on the line of the radio communication, offering aid with the technology she was equipped with to spy. Lacus received food, shelter, and the access to equipment to do her own biology work for the Rebel Alliance, provided that she complete these missions.

Kira the tiger was madly in love with Lacus after he helped to rescue her, and for awhile, Lacus tried to be with Kira as well out of the gratefulness of his rescue. However, Lacus felt that she couldn't be with Kira, because they didn't have a lot to talk about. Kira tried to possess Lacus by threatening her, if she didn't stay with him, he would reveal her hiding places in the outskirt towns to the military personnel looking for her. Jim the rabbit had to intervene, and eventually they exiled Kira from coming to where Lacus lived. Kira still has a grudge about all of this, however it is unknown if he is aware of more recent events that involve Jim the rabbit and eventually Lychnus the rat.

One day, after a particularly close mission in which Lacus is almost caught by the people looking for her, probably because of Kira tipping them off from an undisclosed location, Jim decides that he is leaving the rebel alliance with a woman he recently met on a failed attempt to go where he thought Lacus might be stationed. This leaves Lacus without her support, but further to the point, without a very important friend. But things get complicated within the rebel alliance on Jim's end to the point that leaving with his new found support would be the best option. Although her romantic feelings for Jim are still there, and in a way she feels they will always be there, Lacus decides that it would be better to let go and move on.

They replace Jim with someone less than helpful, and Lacus again goes off to missions. On a fateful day she is caught sabotaging experiments, and she finds herself against the wall, being tormented with threats of torture before they finally kill her for desertion from army research. Scared for her life, she submits and falls to the ground, in a flash however, she hears the sound of the metal gun being snapped in half. She looks up to see a tall, scruffy rat with a tattered jacket and jeans, she notices that the right side of his clothes are ripped off, and then it hits her. He is a cyborg, and he is the reason behind her experimentation with neurons. Without that experimentation, they stupidly decided to go ahead and create a fighter from a captured subject who had disabilities leaving his right side more useless. They figured if he died, or if something went horribly wrong, at least they experimented on someone lesser that they could easily kill. Except they underestimated him, and now, escaped from his facility, he dashes to the aide of Lacus. 

"You think you're so tough you piece of shit." He snarls at the guard staring down at his now useless weapon being crushed by a metal hand with sharp claws, "Tormenting a young woman like this, there's a lot of reasons to justify violence, and I can bet that every single one you have in mind to harm this pup is bullshit." He lifts his cyborg arm as Lacus watches, terrified, "I for one think that defending someone like her is the one reason for justifiable violence." As simple as that, he rams his heavier arm against the guard's head with frightening intensity, not using the obvious gun in his cyborg arm. As the guard lay there bleeding from the head, Lacus broke down into tears, this strange hero leaning down and comforting her with the assurance that now was the time to leave. He was unaware of her distress that, had things not gone wrong with her research, he would not be there saving her life.

*Clothing/Personal Style:*
As you can see, Lacus almost always has a pair of glowing, light blue goggles and a bright orange bandana she wears around her neck. This is because my favorite colors are Blue and Orange and I wanted to incorporate that in my fursona without going crazy with the fur colors. 

Lacus wears pretty much anything, usually black pants and a top to go with it. Occasionally she'll wear dresses, cute skirts, hats...but generally the style is very basic. This is because going on missions like she does something that easily goes under other clothes or is simple to move in is more helpful. However there is a society within the rebels she lives with, complete with technology and cultural norms. She still has fun, fucks around, and makes friends.

After meeting Lychnus, Lacus often wears a black collar under her bandana and hides a custom dog tag made by him under her shirts. Within their community this signifies that Lacus is protected by him and not to be fucked with.

*Skills:*
Lacus, like me, has a head for science. She's bright and can think through her problems logically. She has a strong muscle mass on her lower body from walking around a great deal carrying her weight.

*Weaknesses:*
Lacus is also somewhat sensitive and vulnerable to insult, she also is very slow and can't fun fast at all. She has a weaker upper body strength. Although she is sneaky and clever sometimes she is much more a scientist than a fighter, she often needs help with escape plans and once she joined the rebels, actual missions.

*Likes:*
Music, Science, Neurobioloy, Theater, Drawing, Dancing, Green Chili, Biology, Marijuana

*Dislikes:*
Black olives, hatred, politicians, ignorance, creeps, harder drugs, salvia

*Shit you need to know about the Universe that Lacus Lives in:*
-I consider the anthros in this universe to be their own species in a way, so it is possible to be born to different kinds of anthro parents. For example, Lacus's mother is a cougar and her father is a sheepdog. Don't ask how it works, I'm not really sure either, but I needed an excuse to give my real parents more accurate counterparts in this story.
-The layout of the society works like this, there are large, protected areas that are the inner cities and lavish artificial countrysides that the well off upper class lives in. In the center of these places you will find the "cuter" species, the cats, dogs, rabbits, foxes, etc. On the outskirts of these places are rebel towns and fringe towns, people born here are often rats, pigs, strange ungulates, uncommon avians, insects, and many of the "ugly" species. They are very discriminated against.
-If you see "cute" animals in the rebel alliance, it is likely that they deserted from the Inner Cities or that their parents did. It is not impossible for the "cuter" varieties to be born in the fringe towns, just a lot more uncommon.
-Many of the people on the fringe towns abuse hard and soft drugs alike to escape from their inner turmoil. Gathering the money and resources for these drugs is one of the hugest parts of their culture and society.
-There are weird robotic drugs that will have very strange effects on the body and involve nanobot technology that is very rare and difficult to acquire. It is thought that these drugs were originally made in order to make a transition into a cyborg easier and to potentially do it from the inside out, but something went wrong. 
-The fact that my other character Lychnus is the only survivor of the botched cyborg operations may have something to do with his biological mother's abuse of these drugs.
-Many of the minor and major characters in this universe will be based on real people. However, not all of them will be, and some will only have small inspiration from real life.
-Many of the backstories are blended with events and people in my real life. They just are now exaggerated and have science fiction spins on them. Ask about the inspiration if you are curious to know!


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 1, 2011)

Lacus said:


> As you can see, Lacus almost always has a pair of glowing, light blue  goggles and a bright orange bandana she wears around her neck. This is  because my favorite colors are Blue and Orange and I wanted to  incorporate that in my fursona *without going crazy with the fur colors.*


Thank-god for that. That puts you in a minority.



Lacus said:


> Lacus is also somewhat sensitive and vulnerable to insult.


Uh oh. 



Lacus said:


> Please tell me what you think.


That you *haven't* gone overboard with a hundred psychadelic tails and eight million shitting dick nipples (don't look it up) is definitely a plus. 

Decent artwork (better then a lot of people!) and tasteful reservation suggest to me something good in the making. 

That's my opinion at least.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 1, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Thank-god for that. That puts you in a minority.


I've noticed, but it's a lot better to save the crazy colors for your accessories and even then I would have to leave off the goggles and bandana if it really looked bad with the outfit.




RedFoxTwo said:


> Uh oh.


Cries of "Fatty" will probably just be met with "Sure am! *nomnomnom*"

I meant more like heavy, personal insults. Not light criticisms or shallow insults.




RedFoxTwo said:


> That you *haven't* gone overboard with a hundred psychadelic tails and eight million shitting dick nipples (don't look it up) is definitely a plus.
> 
> Decent artwork (better then a lot of people!) and tasteful reservation suggest to me something good in the making.
> 
> That's my opinion at least.


Thank you very much, I've been hesitant about taking requests for the fear of getting eye raping psychedelic raver foxes.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 2, 2011)

I like this too. I'm always glad when I can read a 'sona thread without cringing AT ALL. Congratz for that.

Bonus points for not going crazy and giving her crazy bullshit superpowers or abilities or a crazy backstory. CRAZY.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I like this too. I'm always glad when I can read a 'sona thread without cringing AT ALL. Congratz for that.
> 
> Bonus points for not going crazy and giving her crazy bullshit superpowers or abilities or a crazy backstory. CRAZY.


I never understood crazy mary-sue like backstories myself. I mean, she's basically myself except furry and cute and I've experienced a lot in life but I'd think she'd have the same boring backstory to have my personality right? So she's just been raised by parents, went to school, went to high school, attends college now, made friends, enemies, etc, but no one really needs to know the details.


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 2, 2011)

What a dear thing. And corgis are clearly the best animal.

It's a shame she's a woman. /:


----------



## Neuron (Oct 2, 2011)

New image!






Done by ChudilyDoo


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Neuron (Oct 4, 2011)

I have some new images of my fursona! (mods if I have too many images you may request that I use links instead)

First up, some cute chibi ferals by Sicario













Then a lovely, nerdtastic piece by Thaily for her series of animal day requests:




God, I can't tell you how much that makes me giggle.

I've also been thinking pretty hard about possibly giving my fursona a bit of a modern day science fiction background because one of the inspirations that got me back into art often experimented with sci-fi themes in her art, and I'm beginning to get my own ideas from reading lots of science fiction.

I do already have a character that is a human cyborg. I just am terrible at robotic parts.


----------



## General-jwj (Oct 5, 2011)

That last picture is so awesome, the word awesome lacks the impact necessary to describe it.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 8, 2011)

Another image to add by LusoPakak which was some very unexpected but cute fanart!






And another from DeZarc, which is really accurate, surprised she's never seen me stoned.





There's also going to be a few new images in the next couple of days, and also I have been working on a science fiction concept for Lacus as a rogue scientist of sorts if anyone has some thoughts on that.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 11, 2011)

Lacus said:


> *Likes:*
> Marijuana
> 
> *Dislikes:*
> ...



Oh boy...  Are you an activist for medical marijuana as well?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 11, 2011)

JesusFish said:


> Oh boy...  Are you an activist for medical marijuana as well?


 
it's a very effective remedy for your posts


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 11, 2011)

Lobar said:


> it's a very effective remedy for your posts



It's the main factor that motivates me to get on this site, and tumblr, and argue the night away.

Now my question is, Why do you hate freedom and democracy?


----------



## Neuron (Oct 11, 2011)

JesusFish, if you want to argue the politics of medical marijuana and it's merits and whatever fine, but don't do it in my thread and stop shitting all over it with political nonsense. 

I'm not gonna sit here and pretend I don't love getting fucked up and anyone that is offended can kiss my corgi butt.

A piece done by LarkspurDragon for a trade:




I <3 this piece so much. So cute.

HUGS!


----------



## Neuron (Oct 15, 2011)

a piece done by Angelleifang




Mwahaha! My halloween costume of _pure awesome_ and tits.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 19, 2011)

So some more art incoming by Melee




Dat t-shirt.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 19, 2011)

This 'sona..I quite like it.
I love those goggles on her head :3


----------



## Melee (Oct 19, 2011)

I think your sci-fi story is really neat!  I always liked things like that, like dystopian pop-a-pill culture.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay we're going to be updating the sci-fi background of Lacus if you're wondering why it's gone, and I also have a BRONYFIED version




This one was done by yours truly.  That cutie mark is a neuron because I want to be a medical researcher and study brain things.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay, so at the top of this thread, anyone rereading this topic please note that a whole slew of shit has been updated. I added Lacus's Behavior and Personality, a lengthy backstory that includes significant events, and the things that would be good to know about the universe I am creating. *I would appreciate in depth feedback on either of my characters.*

I know I said I didn't get elaborate backstories, but I have tapped into the science fiction fan in me and I am having way too much damn fun with it. I will put the personality and universe updates in this post in case anyone doesn't feel like scrolling through again.


*Behavior and Personality:*
Lacus is a lover, and a very passionate person. She will defend any of  her opinions and beliefs tooth and nail, and this happens to be a pretty  big weakness for her. She is playful, loyal, and generally a silly,  well-meaning person. She is not the kind of person that should be  expected to be capable of violence, which actually causes a lot of  problems on her missions and makes being mated to a protective person  like Lychnus necessary. As of late, she is suffering from the stress of  seeing so much violence and being on the run, so sometimes she may lash  out or exhibit symptoms of PTSD. She has a maternal side and she loves  children, if she needs to be violent or push herself to do something,  thinking of protecting the children that she interacts with on the  outskirt town she resides in often helps her cause. In general Lacus is  sweet, playful, a little childish, compassionate, incredible fiery and  passionate, and although she is a lover more than a fighter, do not  expect her to back down when you involve her very large capacity for  love of all people.


*Shit you need to know about the Universe that Lacus Lives in:*
-I consider the anthros in this universe to be their own species in a  way, so it is possible to be born to different kinds of anthro parents.  For example, Lacus's mother is a cougar and her father is a sheepdog.  Don't ask how it works, I'm not really sure either, but I needed an  excuse to give my real parents more accurate counterparts in this story.
-The layout of the society works like this, there are large, protected  areas that are the inner cities and lavish artificial countrysides that  the well off upper class lives in. In the center of these places you  will find the "cuter" species, the cats, dogs, rabbits, foxes, etc. On  the outskirts of these places are rebel towns and fringe towns, people  born here are often rats, pigs, strange ungulates, uncommon avians,  insects, and many of the "ugly" species. They are very discriminated  against.
-If you see "cute" animals in the rebel alliance, it is likely that they  deserted from the Inner Cities or that their parents did. It is not  impossible for the "cuter" varieties to be born in the fringe towns,  just a lot more uncommon.
-Many of the people on the fringe towns abuse hard and soft drugs alike  to escape from their inner turmoil. Gathering the money and resources  for these drugs is one of the hugest parts of their culture and society.
-There are weird robotic drugs that will have very strange effects on  the body and involve nanobot technology that is very rare and difficult  to acquire. It is thought that these drugs were originally made in order  to make a transition into a cyborg easier and to potentially do it from  the inside out, but something went wrong. 
-The fact that my other character Lychnus is the only survivor of the  botched cyborg operations may have something to do with his biological  mother's abuse of these drugs.
-Many of the minor and major characters in this universe will be based  on real people. However, not all of them will be, and some will only  have small inspiration from real life.
-Many of the backstories are blended with events and people in my real  life. They just are now exaggerated and have science fiction spins on  them. Ask about the inspiration if you are curious to know!                         

Yes, there will be comics. And you will get the post to the beginning of these comics once I get off my lazy ass and start it.

Another picture done by Trolls1ah




This is rather a big exaggeration of the hips mind you but I like it a lot.


----------

